# Binge watching Netflix



## avrp (Feb 5, 2015)

That's what I do in the winter...well summer too but not as much. I find a great series on Netflix and watch watch watch.
I finished 8 seasons of House MD .... oh I loved it!
Orange is the New Black...good one! Another season of that begins this summer. Can't wait.
Also watched seasons 1-5 of Parenthood then saw the final season on t.v. this year. Sherlock was another great series.
Anyone else binge watch? OR do you have a favorite Netflix series? When I finish a series I always feel lost and eager to find another. Hope to get some suggestions here maybe?


----------



## AprilT (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, I've binged watched shows on netflex, most notibly The Walking Dead and Breaking Bad, that's where I began my addiction to those shows.  I did the first two/three seasons of those shows in one weekend/week.  It was exhausting, but fun.


----------



## Cookie (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh, yes, I'm a binge watcher - right now it's Dicte -  Danish crime drama (subtitles) but only 2 seasons, which will end soon.  Watched all of Veronica Mars last year and How I Met Your Mother - this year its UK police detective shows (Midsomer Murders, Inspector Morse, etc. etc.  It's a great escape when the weather is awful and I don't have to go out - and yes, I'm a pathetic addict and so easy to do when the next episode comes on right after - just one more, just one more LOL.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Feb 5, 2015)

marty said:


> That's what I do in the winter...well summer too but not as much. I find a great series on Netflix and watch watch watch.
> I finished 8 seasons of House MD .... oh I loved it!
> Orange is the New Black...good one! Another season of that begins this summer. Can't wait.
> Also watched seasons 1-5 of Parenthood then saw the final season on t.v. this year. Sherlock was another great series.
> Anyone else binge watch? OR do you have a favorite Netflix series? When I finish a series I always feel lost and eager to find another. Hope to get some suggestions here maybe?



I watched several TV series, Breaking Bad (my Favorite), Andy Griffith, Frasier to name a few. Being clinically deaf, or so my wife says, I've got into watching foreign movies with subtitles. My favorite so far is 'Departures' it won the best foreign language film at the 2009 Oscars, most are great, I do turn off the oriental kung fu movies, you can only take so much choreographed mayhem. and you got to watch out for the Bollywood movies they may break out singing and dancing at any moment.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 5, 2015)

We've binge watched Breaking Bad, Orange is the New Black, Sherlock, Call the Midwife, The Goodwife, a couple of British cops shows I can't recall the names of, Sons of Anarchy.

And I do feel letdown when I'm done with a series and anxious for another.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 5, 2015)

I haven't subscribed to Netflix for the past year, but, there have been a lot of series I want to watch, including Orange Is TNB, Game of Thrones and a few others, I figure I'll wait till summer when hopefully one or two of them will have ended, I don't intend to sign up for HBO or the other channels and considering the enormous jump in my cable bills over the past year I may even consider dropping that service altogether, so, summer might be the best time for catching up.  I'm really sick of being held hostage by my cable company, time to end that soon, just have to get through this season of TWD and Grimm.


----------

